
California Moves to Ban Mini Hotel Toiletry Bottles - prostoalex
https://www.wbur.org/hereandnow/2019/07/03/california-ban-mini-hotel-toiletries
======
gshdg
How does this interact with the US airport ban on non-tiny bottles?

